# problems with nouveau and battery(acpi?)

## Adel Ahmed

if I try including nouveau in the kernel and rebooting into that kernel, I get this message:

power button [pwrf]

acpi: requesting acpi_cpufreq

tsc; marking tsc unusable due to tsc halts in idle

acpi: invalid active0 threshhold

thermal lnxtherm:00: registered as thermal_zone0

acpi: thermal zone t200

drm initialized drm

[DEVICE[0000:01:00.0] boot0: 0x298380a2

[DEVICE[0000:01:00.0] chipset: g98 (nv98)

[DEVICE[0000:01:00.0]family: nv50

[vbios][0000:01:00.0] checking pramin for image

[vbios][0000:01:00.0] ... appears to be valid

[vbios][0000:01:00.0] using image from pramin

[vbios][0000:01:00.0] bit signature found

[vbios][0000:01:00.0] version 62.98.38.00

acpi: battery slot [bat1] (battery present)

and the boot just hangs there, If I remove nouveau everything works fine

thanks

----------

## Adel Ahmed

help anyone

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## wcg

It looks like an acpi problem. Initializing the nouveau driver

at that point is coincidental. Ie, acpi is waiting for some probe

to return information, the kernel pauses it to handle a notification

from the nouveau driver, and somehow acpi never restarts

(missed the probe return, still waiting when the nouveau

driver finishes its initialization). Missing lock?

Try some different kernels.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

well I have 2 gentoo installations on external media(pc card and usb flash drive) that both refuse to boot when include the nouveau drivers in the kernel

I'll try another kernel config

thanks

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I've tried my machine's kernel, and a different kernel

non nouveau kernels boot 

others just show the same error message

an initrd wasn't helpful either

----------

## _______0

mm... I think nouveau still doesn't have power management code. Could be this the reason if you're trying it to force something it doesn't support.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

well I'm giving up and using this device as a swap device

----------

## wcg

There is a linux-acpi bugzilla and mailing list. You might search either for

mention of nouveau to see if anyone else has reported a similar bug.

You can also search for mention of your mb, mb chipset, BIOS version,

etc, in the context of acpi.

https://01.org/linux-acpi

----------

